# Pateley Bridge



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

We are in Pateley Bridge for the next three days, come and say hello if you see us.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*?*

wheres that


----------



## jontan (Aug 30, 2009)

mmmm....pies


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Re: ?*



Shuggy68 said:


> wheres that


North Yorkshire.


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

jontan said:


> mmmm....pies


That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't forget to call in at park view stores for sme of their brilliant flapjack!


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

we are the only moterhome on site, I think it is the first time ever


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Which site are you on?


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Riverside


----------

